# 2 men 1 truck 4 500 lb logs. Suggestions.



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

i have to pick up 4 logs tomorrow from a residential back yard. ive been given permission to back my truck up into the yard.

Each log weights approx 400-500 lbs. If you had 2 men and little equipment to get them onto a truck bed how would you do it?

My idea was 3 2×4's and slowly ratchet strap them into the bed but this seems slow and inefficient.

How would you load them up with little equipment and 2 men?

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I would probably split them, then load.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

try this


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

Topo - splitting isint an option, they need to be picked up on short noticed whole tomorrow morning.

Jim - That is essentially what I had in mind with my 2×4 and ratchet strap method I had in my.

Was just curious if anyone had a better method they have used in the past. Looking to not blow out my back tomorrow.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Muscle.

If you can get a rope or chain over a tree limb or
something like that you may be able to hoist one
end and get a sawhorse under it…

I dunno. You can get a block-and-tackle or
come along for 20 or 30 bucks.

I've mostly loaded machinery and done some pretty
psycho stuff for a guy my size. You might surprise
yourself what you're capable of.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

Loren,

As a former big wall rock climber i have a plethora of ropes and pulleys and ways of pulling hundreds of pounds up a rock wall.

Unfortunately every oak tree in this yard were taken down. I've been given these logs, but need to get them out.

I'm hoping muscle will do, if i find a better way as we are getting them tomorrow I'll shoot some pictures to maybe help others as we "muscle through" 

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

How about a cherry picker?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

They must be small logs, 400-500 lbs isn't much. I've split trunk pieces into firewood that started at over 200 lbs. Honestly for a 400lb log, 2 healthy men should be able to pick up one end at a time. But with a bad back, guess that won't happen. Easiest would be a system of pulleys or a come-along on a boom arm. I wouldn't trust ratchet straps unless they were really heavy duty, designed for that kind of weight. Lever would be easy if you can keep the log from rolling. With a lever, one man could pick up one end of a log while the other maneuvers it onto the truck. If you can get one end of the log into the truck, back the truck up a bit.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

A few good wedges and a 12 # maul will pop them in two very easily. Should be a lot easier than maple. Then, you should be able to lift or handle them easier.


----------



## BikerDad (Jul 16, 2008)

Stop by Home Depot on your way, pick up 2 "casual laborers".


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Give Patron a call… He built all his shed almost single handed.

In the process used some unique lifting arrangments.
These may be of assistance to you.

Otherwise with 400lb go hire a tail lift truck hire trucks go anywhere pull anything and lift anything


----------



## watermark (Jan 29, 2013)

If you can get a trailer so you don't have to lift it too high it would make it a lot easier.

A technique I have used before with only 2 guys for logs like that is to make a sling with chain and a solid branch or pipe so you can each grab a side and lift together to get one end on the bed then work the log in from there.

If you have a stake to block the end of the log still on the ground you can reverse the truck to force the log into the bed definitely not the safest method but has helped me load logs that I couldn't have otherwise.


----------



## Case101 (Jun 29, 2013)

Interested in how this turned out… please let us know how you did it.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I built http://www.earthartandfoods.com/loghome.html all by myself using leverage, chains and come along. Harvested the trees from the land and brought them to the site. I am 5'6" and weight 140lb. It can be done. Make a wooden tripod and use a come along to lift the log 1/3 of the way, then even a child can manipulate it into the truck.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I don''t know how you will make it happen, but some considerations: decide if you really need them full length first. Make sure you don't try putting 2000 pounds in a half ton pickup. And take a couple bags of topsoil and some grass seed with you as a courtesy.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Sep 17, 2014)

Depending on how big a boys you are, I'd grab another fellow or two.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

mrjinx007, I followed your thread and … I am in awe of your grit to follow through building that log home - WOW.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

exelectrician, thank you very much… All it took was a few people telling me it can't be done all along the way.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Uhual with a liftgate


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'd roll them up 2 planks so one end can be spun into the truck and pushed on. 2 men should be able to do that with 500lb logs.


----------



## Sturnings (Oct 16, 2014)

I've used my boat winch ( much faster than a ratchet strap or come-along) many times too pull things into the bed of my truck. Couple long 2×6's and good to go for a ramp. Drive your truck up on some blocks to get the front end higher so your tail gate is even lower.


----------



## buildingmonkey (Mar 1, 2014)

I use a car trailer and a harbor freight cable winch, 12 volt to roll logs over the side of the trailer. My trailer has rails sides and front, so I use 3 2×6 about 5' long, hook a chain in 2 places wide apart to the trailer, and then roll the log onto the chain, then hook the winch to the center of the chain. You can drag the logs right up the side of the trailer and over the side. Put the cable over the top of the log, and chain needs to be hooked so it catches both ends of the log, not too far apart, and not too close either. The winch is fairly small, like a 2000 lb. Don't need one of those 12,000 lb winches. Hook the winch to the opposite side of the trailer.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

It went pretty seamless actually today. 500 lb logs seamed like quite a bit of weight to me. I've never moved logs that big before.

4×4 from the truck bed to the ground and we rolled them up 2 10' 4×4's with relative ease.










We guessed each one to weight 450-500 lbs, there were 4 total. only 2 would fit in a 6' truck bed at a time.

Pretty easy.

Thanks again,
Paul


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

> I don t know how you will make it happen, but some considerations: decide if you really need them full length first. Make sure you don t try putting 2000 pounds in a half ton pickup. And take a couple bags of topsoil and some grass seed with you as a courtesy.
> 
> - dhazelton


4wd low and slow through the property, didnt tear up any grass fortunately. I was prepared if it did though. Courtesy surely does go along way, thanks for the suggestion.

Paul


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

> I built http://www.earthartandfoods.com/loghome.html all by myself using leverage, chains and come along. Harvested the trees from the land and brought them to the site. I am 5 6" and weight 140lb. It can be done. Make a wooden tripod and use a come along to lift the log 1/3 of the way, then even a child can manipulate it into the truck.
> 
> - mrjinx007


I stumbled on this accidentally, but woah… Mr jinx is amazing. Incredible build. Thanks for sharing this. Bookmarked.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mrjinx007, My hat is off to you! That log home build is an amazing accomplishment that you should be very proud of. I too always try to do things the hard way (by myself) but you have set a whole new standard for tough!


----------

